# Pictus Cat Question



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello all!

I rescued a pictus cat from someone's tank and am temporarily taking care of him, trying to nurse him back to health (he was slowly being eaten by one of their fish that should NOT have been in the same tank with him in the first place). My question is this: What the heck do I feed him to keep him in tip top shape? There are a bunch of websites that say "feed this" and "feed that" but I find that the only reliable information I get is from everyone on Fish Forums! Also, is he a bad mix with my bamboo shrimp?? He's only been in my tank for a few days now, and he hasn't eaten them or my ghost shrimp yet, but he is freshly in there so he is still being shy....should I be worried about them once he gets comfortable, because I'm not exactly sure how long he will be in here.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have to think if they fit in his mouth, the shrimp will be fish food when he feels up to chasing them. I understand that if you have lots of low, flat rocks for shrimp to hide under, some will likely survive.


----------



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

When i had pictus catfish i fed him sinking bottom dweller sticks.


----------



## gigman125 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pictus catfish eat all of the leftover food from the bottom of the tank. I put in shrimp, and even some flakes and if it sinks he just gobbles it up. Also, your shrimp are probably in danger. If you don't want them to be eaten then move them to another tank. If you do not have another tank either give them to a friend or ask a pet store if they can hold on to them for you.


----------



## Aqua56 (Dec 22, 2009)

Leftovers, catfish pellets, etc.. They will also eat pretty much anything that fits in their mouth, I know from experience. In the fish store one had got in the tank with all the cardinal tetras! Mustve been a great meal.


----------

